

Cookie-checker.com - check safely which cookies are set by a site - bartkappenburg
http://www.cookie-checker.com

======
carlsednaoui
Interesting:

First Party Cookies - Third Party Cookies - Third Party Requests

Mashable: 12 - 13 - 36

Techcrunch: 12 - 37 - 30

Betabeat: 7 - 4 - 28

Apple:13 - 0 - 0

Microsoft: 4 - 3 - 3

Reddit: 5 - 0 - 5

NYTimes: 6 - 6 - 16

Khan Academy: 9 - 1 - 8

Groupon: 10 - 1 - 18

~~~
flexie
<http://news.ycombinator.com> First Party Cookies - Third Party Cookies -
Third Party Requests:

0 - 0 - 0

~~~
carlsednaoui
yup... ohh the beauty of HN

------
Too
How this this work? Wouldn't the same site origin prevent it from reading
cookies from other sites? I even have third party cookies disabled but it can
still find a lot of cookies from other sites.

~~~
davidarkemp2
I'm guessing something like PhantomJS (other versions of QTWebKit are
available) on the server - some of the samples that comes with it shows how to
capture all the requests resulting from loading a URL.

------
davidarkemp2
If you could classify the cookies and 3rd part requests into the different
functionality groups, then you'd really have a tool. That said, 3rd party
cookies are usually evil.

------
citricsquid
I loaded the page, the #1 site in "Most cookies" is ours... uh oh. Actually,
the top 3 sites listed are ours. Advertisers love cookies!

------
nickpresta
The site doesn't appear to load any sites for me.

I keep getting "Error: Something went wrong. Please try again."

~~~
bartkappenburg
yep, sorry. We had some scaling issues after being mentioned om HN. Fixed!

